# "hidden" members



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2005)

what does it mean when it says "2 hidden" next to the number of registered members and guests?

is that an administrative/tekkie thing??
just curious...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

Bucky, you can 'hide' your very own self if you want.  It's one of the selections in the Profile thing.  Scroll down and you will see what I mean.

I've used that function when I needed to catch up on my reading but didn't want to participate in what was going on at the time.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 6, 2005)

If someone is logged on but their name doesn't show it means they are hidden. You can go into your profile & mark a box(or un-mark it) to either have your name shown at the bottom or hide it. Did that make any sense? It felt like I was rambling.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks 'bug.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 6, 2005)

*It means Big Brother is watching.*


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm gonna moon Big Brother next time he looks over here.


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2005)

"Hidden Members" are members who were bad so we needed to stick them down in the cellar for a while.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Soooo, that's where WayneT is.*


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> "Hidden Members" are members who were bad so we needed to stick them down in the cellar for a while.



I wanna be bad and be down in the cellar with all of ronjohn's booze.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 6, 2005)

Can I join you mudbug? 8)


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 6, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Can I join you mudbug? 8)



There should at least be room for Crewsk and me with you since you have a head start on cocktail hour this afternoon!   
I'm stuck here at work sipping my diet hot cocoa!  :roll:


----------



## crewsk (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm at home but figure it would be a good idea to wait until hubby gets home before I start. It wouldn't look good if I happened to walk into a wall & knock myself out & my son have to call 911. :roll:


----------



## mudbug (Jan 6, 2005)

I think ronjohn has a large enough stash to make us all cheerful, no matter what time GB sends you to join me!

Getting back on topic for a minute - "hiding" yourself is also handy for catching up on stuff but not annoying your friends into thinking you are ignoring them when they see your name listed but no comments forthcoming.  At least that's another reason I use it sometimes.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2005)

hmmm, has nothing to do with giant government cray supercomputers, huh mudbug?


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I wanna be bad and be down in the cellar with all of ronjohn's booze.


  at least you have some booze!  When I was down there, I had nothing. :?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *It means Big Brother is watching.*



arg - 1984 horrors.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 14, 2005)

"1984" at DiscussCooking? LOL! Big Brother watching a cooking forum?   The next thing that'll happen is me being accused of spying and the malicious spreading of misinformation!     

or would it be true?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> "1984" at DiscussCooking? LOL! Big Brother watching a cooking forum?   The next thing that'll happen is me being accused of spying and the malicious spreading of misinformation!
> 
> or would it be true?



I hear there is a massive plot now monitoring cell phone calls by certain non-existent subversive bureaus within the government.  Did you see enemy of the state?????


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 14, 2005)

Haven't seen 'Enemy of the State.' Is that the one with Will Smith?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Haven't seen 'Enemy of the State.' Is that the one with Will Smith?



right on, DC, one of the best I have seen in years.  Well worth watching.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

gene hackman is one of my favorite actors. good movie.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> gene hackman is one of my favorite actors. good movie.



mine too, buckytom (again we agree on something).  Did you see The Package?  another good one, but then I have not seen him in a bad movie even though some are better than others.


----------

